# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Άνθρωποι Χρώμα και Σίδερο 4

## Leo

Πριν αρχίσω θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλτατο polykas, που χθες με την αναφορά του εδώ μου άνοιξε τα μάτια και δειλά δειλά, μετά από μια άλλη μεγάλη στιγμή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, πήρα τους δρόμους που οδηγούν στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος. Είναι μια Έκθεση Ζωγραφικής, Γλυπτικής, Φωτογραφίας, Video και Κατασκευών με παράλληλες εκδηλώσεις από Συναυλίες, Συζητήσεις, Εικαστικά για παιδιά και Θέατρο. Η διάρκεια της απο 23 Απρίλη μέχρι 2 Μάη (κι εγώ το πήρα χαμπάρι μόλις σήμερα). Οι συμμετοχές καλλιτεχνών ήταν 187 σύμφωνα με το ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο που μας έδωσαν.

Θα πρέπει επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι η διοργάνωση ανήκει:
Στην Κίνηση Εικαστικών Καλλιτεχνών,
Συνδικάτο Μετάλλου Πειραιά
Πανελλήνια ¨ενωση Αμμοβολιστών-Καθαριστών
Σωματείο Ναυπηγοξυλουργών
Σωματείο Ηλεκκτρολόγων Πλοίων

Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά που δεν πήραμε είδηση νωρίτερα αυτή την έκθεση για να σας ενημερώσουμε, αλλά με ένα μικρό αρχείο που κάναμε μαζί με τον frost, θα σας ταξιδέψουμε για λίγο στο μηχανουργείο όπου στεγάζεται. Θα πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι παρόλο που ήταν τελευταία ημέρα υπήρχαν επισκέπτες όλων των ηλικιών μέσα στον χώρο.

Οι πρώτες πέντε φωτογαφίες από το εσωτερικό της έκθεσης

01DSCN6410.jpg

02P1290745.jpg

03P1290746.jpg

04P1290755.jpg

05P1290744.jpg

συνεχίζεται....

----------


## Leo

Επόμενες πέντε και αρκετά για σήμερα, θα συνεχίσουμε αύριο,

06DSCN6381.jpg

07DSCN6383.jpg

08DSCN6386.jpg

09DSCN6387.jpg

10DSCN6388.jpg

Δεν κανέτε λάθος , ο τελευταίος πίνακας έχει γίνει από ένσημα του ΙΚΑ...
η άποψη του δημιουργού του.

συνεχίζεται....

----------


## Eng

Φανταστικη δουλεια!! Πάντως σε πολλα μηχανουργεια και σε καιρους κρισης τα μαστορια φτειαχναν πολλα μοντελακια απο βιδες, παξιμαδια, εκκεντροφορους, εμβολα κλπ. Ηταν πραγματικα φανταστικο..(να βλεπεις μεχρι και γυναικα φτειαγμενη απο διαφορα σαν τα παραπανω..) Χαιρομαι που τουλαχιστον ευρέθει η απαιτουμενη ευαισθησια και σκεψη να εκθέσουν καποια τετοια αντικειμενα στο κοινο.Και ξερετε ετσι? ολα αυτα ειναι στοιχειωμενα...
χμ.. νομιζεται πως κανω πλακα?? Οσοι ξερουν απο τη δουλεια θα με καταλαβουν.. Θελει μονο να φανταστεις το συναισθηματικο του κοσμο αυτου του ργαζομενου που παει στο μηχανουργειο και του λενε πως δουλεια γιοκ, δεν εχει, βλεπει συναδελφους του να συζητουν για το κοινονικο γιγνεσθε, να αναρρωτιουνατι αν θα απολυθουν και αυτος μεσα σε ενα τετοιο κλιμα, με τη σκεψη του μπερδεμενη στα διαφορα σεναρια του Ισως και Γιατι να ξεδείνει αφηνοντας τη φαντασια του να ξεγελασει το φθαρτο πλαισιο της πραγματικοτητας και να "χαθει" συγκολλώντας βιδακια και παξιμαδια φτειαχνοντας οτι του φερνει ο νους. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σας γραψω... Ειναι πραγματικα μια εμπειρια να μπορεις να το δεις αλλα και να το καταλαβεις.

Παντως κυριε Λεο μας, εχω παραπονακι... αφου κανουμε τετοιες εξορμισεις στη γειτονια μου, χτυπαμε και κανενα τηλεφωνο.. Να παρακαλαω πρεπει? Σαν να κλεινω ραντεβου στο ΙΚΑ? :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> .......................
> 
> Παντως κυριε Λεο μας, εχω παραπονακι... αφου κανουμε τετοιες εξορμισεις στη γειτονια μου, χτυπαμε και κανενα τηλεφωνο.. Να παρακαλαω πρεπει? Σαν να κλεινω ραντεβου στο ΙΚΑ?


Γιώργο αν ήξερα τι επρόκειτο να δω να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα σας είχα ξεσηκώσει και θα σας περίμενα εκεί, αλλά την τελευταία στιγμή αυτά δεν γίνονται.

Πάμε στην συνέχεια με το επόμενο γκρούπ φωτογραφιών ζωγραφικής

DSCN6390.jpg

DSCN6391.jpg

DSCN6392.jpg

DSCN6393.jpg

DSCN6398.jpg

συνεχίζεται....

----------


## Leo

έργα τέχνης στη συνέχεια....

DSCN6396.jpg

P1290741.jpg

P1290748.jpg

P1290749.jpg

P1290750.jpg

για να μην σας κουράσω θα σταματήσω εδώ γι απόψε και θα επανέλθω αύριο με τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Natsios

Καταπληκτικό σκηνικό, τρομερά έργα. Κρίμα που δεν το ξέραμε. Να είσαι 
καλά Leo, αν δεν ήσουν και εσύ και ο Polykaς απο οτι καταλαβα, δεν θα περναμε χαμπάρι τίποτα.

----------


## Leo

Το* ευχαριστώ πάει αυτoύσιο στον Γιώργο (Polykas)* χάρη στον οποίο είδα και βλέπετε κι εσείς αυτά που όντως χάσαμε. Ξαναείπα και το εννοώ ότι προσωπικά με εντυπωσίασε και ήταν πάνω από τις προσδοκίες μου! Υπάρχουν ακόμη μερικά έργα που θα δείτε, ελπίζω σήμερα.

----------


## Leo

Ας δούμε λοιπόν μερικά εκθέματα ακόμη

DSCN6362.jpg

DSCN6401.jpg

DSCN6403.jpg

P1290753.jpg

P1290754.jpg

συνεχίζεται....

----------


## Leo

ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα,

P1290743.jpg

P1290758.jpg

P1290761.jpg

P1290751.jpg

και κλείνουμε με μερικές τελευταίες......

----------


## Leo

.......

DSCN6404.jpg

DSCN6405.jpg

DSCN6406.jpg

P1290764.jpg

Ευχαριστώ που με ανεχτήκατε!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Να εισαι καλα Leo. Πραγματικα κατι το διαφορετικο και κριμα που δεν το ζησαμε απο κοντα.
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φέτος πραγματοποιείται η *7η* κατά σειρά Έκθεση *Άνθρωποι, Χρώμα + Σίδερο* στο χώρο της ΝΕΖ στο Πέραμα. Η έκθεση θα διαρκέσει απ' τις 11 έως τις 20 Οκτωβρίου 2013. 
Περισσότερα στο site της διοργάνωσης:

http://www.perasma.org/news.html

----------

